# Nature Pics



## IS1982 (Jun 11, 2021)

Post any photos you've taken while on a nature walk.
Here are some I took today.


Spoiler


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 11, 2021)

I would post a pic of me nude on a nature walk, as I'm a naturalist. We were born naked.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

Living in a Condo inside the "largest city in the whole world"
So nature is way out of my reach. But took this picture of Théo interacting with another dog that happens to look like Hyena.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 12, 2021)

Photos from the last month or so


Spoiler: large photos


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2021)

Unfortunately, I don't take Nature Walks.

I've lived in too much Nature, enough to last a lifetime.
As an adult, I prefer the hustle and bustle of large Megalopolises, especially since here in South East Asia, Nature Tourism is just a few hours any direction.

Here are some shots from my Family Home, though, from my last visit.
One of the many Orchids and one of the many Durian Trees we have; hopefully it explains why I've had my fill of Nature.



Spoiler


----------



## Muhxiv (Jun 12, 2021)

Nothing better like relaxing while taking pictures in the forest!


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 12, 2021)

That leaf photo is amazing!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2021)

Excuse me as I hijack this thread. I love taking nature pics
These are my most recent pictures where I took blind shots of a mushroom I spotted. I literally just put held my camera close to it and started taking pictures to see what I would get


Spoiler



    


These ones I call my “stock photos,” I took these and uses them to promote the iPhone 11 Pro cameras


Spoiler



         


I've been thinking about making a thread for my photography


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## IS1982 (Jun 18, 2021)

Very nice! The first pic is the best.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 18, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Very nice! The first pic is the best.


That one is my favorite too


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Excuse me as I hijack this thread. I love taking nature pics
> These are my most recent pictures where I took blind shots of a mushroom I spotted. I literally just put held my camera close to it and started taking pictures to see what I would get
> These ones I call my “stock photos,” I took these and uses them to promote the iPhone 11 Pro cameras
> I've been thinking about making a thread for my photography


The plants look like needles


----------



## x65943 (Jun 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 267307 View attachment 267308 View attachment 267309 View attachment 267310 View attachment 267311 View attachment 267312 View attachment 267313 View attachment 267314 View attachment 267315 View attachment 267316 View attachment 267317 View attachment 267318 View attachment 267319


God I love mulberries


----------



## jaymc (Jun 30, 2021)

Some good wildflowers around here


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Stwert (Jul 16, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



OldBoi said:


> I would post a pic of me nude on a nature walk, as I'm a naturalist. We were born naked.




Yup, there’s a very good reason my nickname is Scud


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## IS1982 (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 25, 2021)

Up the hill behind our house, there was a bee hive.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2022)

This is the closest I've come to nature and/or taking pics of nature in years. 
You'll notice by the sidewalk that it's not actually nature. 







Also this inspirational sapling growing through the crack in the cold hard pavement soft loose rubber safety tiles on the playground, such strength, much inspiration, life (uh, uh) finds a way. Please excuse the trash can in the background.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 18, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 310437View attachment 310438View attachment 310439



Mums?


----------



## IS1982 (May 20, 2022)

It's getting pretty nice out. Got lots of flowers coming up, and the trees are full of leaves.


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Mums?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
I don’t know plants


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 15, 2022)

Spoiler: Baby frogs


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 22, 2022)

Sorry if this is necrobumping, but I had to share these. 

Also yes, that dragonfly decided to randomly fly into my face.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2022)

I like taking pictures of bees


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 25, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I like taking pictures of bees
> View attachment 319349View attachment 319350View attachment 319351



 ooowww be careful.


----------



## spoggi (Jul 25, 2022)

Took the first pic this spring and the rest this summer


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 25, 2022)

spoggi said:


> Took the first pic this spring and the rest this summer



 Erie first pic. I like the second one. chose my path it tells me.


----------



## spoggi (Jul 25, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Erie first pic


Yes i like taking pictures when im walking in our local woods


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 25, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I would post a pic of me nude on a nature walk, as I'm a naturalist. We were born naked.


Exit the world as you entered it,naked , screaming and blood everywhere ?



What a wonderful idea for a thread


Spoiler












Pls don't dox me...


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 25, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> Exit the world as you entered it,naked , screaming and blood everywhere ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The top one, and the attachment appeal to me. And as far as "naked", lol, I'm a naturalist.


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 25, 2022)

spoggi said:


> Took the first pic this spring and the rest this summer


Those trails look amazing! I love the photo with the trail splitting.


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 26, 2022)

More photos!
Found an amazing little stream. Filled with a lot of small fish and crayfish.


Spoiler
























Also this big guy.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 30, 2022)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Sorry if this is necrobumping, but I had to share these.
> 
> Also yes, that dragonfly decided to randomly fly into my face. View attachment 318947View attachment 318946View attachment 318948View attachment 318949View attachment 318950


Nice selection of photographs. I particularly enjoy the picture with the frog. It settles me inside for some reason. I guess the colors and such. Looks very peaceful.


----------



## KitChan (Jul 30, 2022)

Veho said:


> Please excuse the trash can in the background.


It's OK, we don't mind you showing up in your photos


----------



## imgtr (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 9, 2022)

Not necessarily taken on an ordinary walk, but while traveling a little bit back- my favorite picture I've ever taken



Taken at Glacier Park, in Wyoming


----------



## IS1982 (Aug 9, 2022)

Amazing photo! Nice job!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

Took these while on a hike the other day


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Took these while on a hike the other day
> View attachment 331925View attachment 331926View attachment 331928View attachment 331929View attachment 331930View attachment 331931View attachment 331932View attachment 331933View attachment 331934View attachment 331935View attachment 331936


Really nice photos!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Really nice photos!


Thanks! Photography is something I quite enjoy and hope to make some money off of! Or at least have people appreciate my photos


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Thanks! Photography is something I quite enjoy and hope to make some money off of! Or at least have people appreciate my photos


Same here. Photography used to be a hobby that I was pasionate about.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2022

I used to be very obsessed with film cameras. One time my grandparents gave me their old Canon AE-1 in very good condition, these nowadays are worth a lot of money. I still have it in the bag along with the documentation and lens.


----------



## Nikokaro (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Thanks! Photography is something I quite enjoy and hope to make some money off of! Or at least have people appreciate my photos


So among your many facets is aesthetic sensitivity (and love of nature, I suppose).  I can see that you have talent, but if you really want to break through in the field, get busy and don't wait too long, otherwise you will regret it later. Friendly (unsolicited) advice from an italian admirer of yours.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> So among your many facets is aesthetic sensitivity (and love of nature, I suppose).  I can see that you have talent, but if you really want to break through in the field, get busy and don't wait too long, otherwise you will regret it later. Friendly (unsolicited) advice from an italian admirer of yours.


I do have a massive love for nature and tend to find time to enjoy nature and mix it in with my love for photography. I've been working on trying to get some attention but it's been on the back burner to some life issues that will hopefully be resolved in the nature future. Even if I don't get anywhere with it, it is something I mostly due for the fun of it. Appreciate the advice! ^-^


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 14, 2022)

It takes me way to long to decide on a photo to share. I went through a couple hundred, picked twenty, and ended up only sending these. I spent half an hour just for that.


Spoiler






























	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2022

Sorry for the double post but jesus you're fast.


----------



## Stwert (Oct 18, 2022)

Some quick snaps from our day out at the weekend….


----------



## linuxares (Oct 18, 2022)

@IS1982 love the picture of the snake and the bugs. Really sharp!


----------



## louza (Oct 18, 2022)

The photos are great, unfortunately I don't go much to nature walking because I don't have time.

Mini Militia App Lock


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2022)

Just some randoms that I like
Bee

Royal Gorge Bridge


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 30, 2022)

Took this really nice photo of the moon from 2 years ago


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## romanaOne (Nov 13, 2022)

A barracuda I saw around Key Largo somewhere.




Some elkhorn coral in murky water somewhere in the middle keys.


A stingray of some sort in sea grass.


These were taken snorkelling off $30/trip idiot-proof tour boats with a crappy Kodak C913 "Easy Share" in a plastic enclosure about 5-10 years ago. Conditions are getting worse all the time, so if you have not visited, do it soon. I did some white balance correction with the Gimp.


----------



## Kaliko (Nov 13, 2022)

Would I be able to post photos I've taken on my Gameboy Camera or is that too like... pixellated? haha. Sweet 128x128 images. I can always create a thread for 'em. I love taking pics of nature, anyways, especially the sky, so I'll be sure to find something nice next time I go on a walk


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)

Kaliko said:


> Would I be able to post photos I've taken on my Gameboy Camera or is that too like... pixellated? haha. Sweet 128x128 images. I can always create a thread for 'em. I love taking pics of nature, anyways, especially the sky, so I'll be sure to find something nice next time I go on a walk


I can do the same, seeing as I have a GBxCart on hand so that I can transfer the photos to my PC and export them into (.PNG) format.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2022



M4x1mumReZ said:


> I can do the same, seeing as I have a GBxCart on hand so that I can transfer the photos to my PC and export them into (.PNG) format.


One day I'll post some 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2022

If you want to also take photos in colour, first you will want to take each shot using a red, green, and blue filter. You can then transfer the shots onto your PC using a GBxCart and combine them using editing software.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 14, 2022)

romanaOne said:


> A barracuda I saw around Key Largo somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 337207
> 
> ...


Live in Miami, or just visiting. I know Key West was always the most glorified, but I always enjoyed Key Largo the most as a kid.


----------



## Kaliko (Nov 14, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I can do the same, seeing as I have a GBxCart on hand so that I can transfer the photos to my PC and export them into (.PNG) format.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2022
> 
> ...



Oh!! I've been meaning to mess around with the gel filters, myself. And yeah, I got the cart dumper myself too


----------



## RioMigdal (Nov 14, 2022)

Hey,what's going on?


----------



## romanaOne (Nov 14, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Live in Miami, or just visiting. I know Key West was always the most glorified, but I always enjoyed Key Largo the most as a kid.



I used to live in the Tampa Bay area, but keep fleeing northward as the baseline keeps shifting: my uncle from New Jersey recently called Clearwater Beach paradise; I call it a hotel-covered shithole with pea-soup water because I remember what it was like in 1978. 

I started visiting the keys for snorkelling around 2000. Each year, everything just gets worse yet more expensive: there is no off-season and you have to pay hotel fares to camp in a nasty car park.  An old timer I met who lived in the keys in 195X said you could camp anywhere and snorkel off the beach in crystal-clear water back then. Since the 1950s, the equivalent of the entire population of Australia (pop. went from <2 to 20+ million) moved to Florida, and quality of life gets worse and worse, but new clueless suckers keep moving here....

Say goodbye to this:



and hello to a whole lot more of this:


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 14, 2022)

Kaliko said:


> Oh!! I've been meaning to mess around with the gel filters, myself. And yeah, I got the cart dumper myself too


Nice stuff


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 14, 2022)

Kaliko said:


> Would I be able to post photos I've taken on my Gameboy Camera or is that too like... pixellated? haha. Sweet 128x128 images. I can always create a thread for 'em. I love taking pics of nature, anyways, especially the sky, so I'll be sure to find something nice next time I go on a walk


I'd love to see them. The GB camera has a really nice and unique feel to it.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 14, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> I'd love to see them. The GB camera has a really nice and unique feel to it.


I have a yellow Game Boy Camera that I keep always in its original box.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 15, 2022)

romanaOne said:


> I used to live in the Tampa Bay area, but keep fleeing northward as the baseline keeps shifting: my uncle from New Jersey recently called Clearwater Beach paradise; I call it a hotel-covered shithole with pea-soup water because I remember what it was like in 1978.
> 
> I started visiting the keys for snorkelling around 2000. Each year, everything just gets worse yet more expensive: there is no off-season and you have to pay hotel fares to camp in a nasty car park.  An old timer I met who lived in the keys in 195X said you could camp anywhere and snorkel off the beach in crystal-clear water back then. Since the 1950s, the equivalent of the entire population of Australia (pop. went from <2 to 20+ million) moved to Florida, and quality of life gets worse and worse, but new clueless suckers keep moving here....
> 
> ...


Beautiful pic.

Yeah, Largo was a great place to snorkel as a kid. Was my favorite adventure. My middle brother would take me there. Experienced all sorts of incredible life going on down there. Never wanted to come out of the water.


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 15, 2022)

Moss. It's surprisingly hard to find a good level of focus for moss. You've got blurry bits in the front, blurry bits in the back or the entire thing is blurry, but you can never get something without half of it being blurry. Or at least I can't.


Spoiler


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 15, 2022)

In my backyard when walking the dog over the past few days.


----------



## Segger (Dec 21, 2022)

Some critters I found during various walks this year


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 31, 2022)

The most menacing picture I’ve taken


----------



## yusuo (Dec 31, 2022)

Amateur photographer here, here's a few of my favourites that I've taken


----------



## Flame (Jan 1, 2023)

yusuo said:


> Amateur photographer here, here's a few of my favourites that I've taken



those are wallpaper worthy pics. nice


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 1, 2023)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 344945View attachment 344946View attachment 344947View attachment 344949View attachment 344950View attachment 344951View attachment 344952View attachment 344953View attachment 344954View attachment 344955View attachment 344956View attachment 344957View attachment 344958View attachment 344959View attachment 344960


I say, you've taken some great photos whilst you was on holiday. They make great wallpapers.


----------

